# Which businesses in Akron got trashed last night?



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Wondering if anybody ventured downtown today to see who got it ? Read that some were trashed, but there were no names. Have to assume Luigi’s and Diamond Grill were well protected


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

the news this morning said 25 were damaged, broken windows and other damage....hope they all had insurance so they dont have to close down


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Pretty sure I just saw where they have a 9pm curfew tonight.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

When things like this happen, I wish they would say the names of the people they arrest (if any are made) and say where they're from. Cause you know darn well that certain groups will hire they're rent a mobs to come in and cause chaos.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I just don’t understand 🤔 if you shoot at police and run, but are killed later but not carrying the gun what’s the difference? It’s dark, they know you are armed. They are protecting themselves and the community by killing you! Sad days for everyone for sure. If you shoot at me and turn the corner, when I got around it I’m still shooting back assuming your still a threat.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I just don’t understand 🤔 if you shoot at police and run, but are killed later but not carrying the gun what’s the difference? It’s dark, they know you are armed. They are protecting themselves and the community by killing you! Sad days for everyone for sure. If you shoot at me and turn the corner, when I got around it I’m still shooting back assuming your still a threat.


I support your reasoning...however over 90 shell casings? Suspect nailed at least 60 times? Little excessive.


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Dovans said:


> I support your reasoning...however over 90 shell casings? Suspect nailed at least 60 times? Little excessive.


Nope. One shot at police equals as many to stop the threat and also persuade others to reconsider.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Dovans said:


> I support your reasoning...however over 90 shell casings? Suspect nailed at least 60 times? Little excessive.


Officers are trained to fire and keep firing until the threat is no longer a threat. Whether that is 2 or 30 shots, if the threat is still standing, he’s a threat. I heard the medical examiner noted 60 wounds. That doesn’t mean the suspect was shot 60 times. There would be entrance and exit wounds.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Just STOP when asked! It’s the same damn thing over and over again. Just do what the police officer is asking and most likely many of these killings wouldn’t happen.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Not going to try and defend the bad choices this guy made that lead up to this shooting. But I can't defend eight police officers firing ninety shots at a guy who had no weapon at the time. If you've seen the body cam ninety shots were fired over a seven to eight second span, half of which he was down but they continued to fire. Definitley excessive in my opinion.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Complex situation. The previous three posts all have some truth in them. 

Edit- There was a post/ member that was deleted as part of my statement.

Kip


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Oquanoxa said:


> But they take white mass shooters to burger king after they commit their offense..


I guess I missed this news. Can you give the source?


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

codger said:


> I guess I missed this news. Can you give the source?


It's fake news. From an article:
Roof food from Burger King, not that they “brought him to Burger King” (which conjured up a slightly unnerving scenario under which a suspected spree killer was essentially handled with kid gloves, taken out to mingle with patrons at the restaurant of his choice, and even perhaps gifted a paper crown).

However, the explanation for the Burger King detail in the story involving Dylann Roof could stem from laws pertaining to the rights of a prisoner in custody. A post-arrest rights violation checklist published on FindLaw details circumstances under which an individual could later claim their rights were violated, one of which is a withholding of food








Did Police Take Dylann Roof to Burger King?


Was Charleston church shooter Dylann Roof "taken to Burger King" after he was arrested for murdering 9 people?




www.snopes.com






And for the record, more white people are killed by cops every year than black people. 








People shot to death by U.S. police, by race 2022 | Statista


Sadly, the trend of fatal police shootings in the United States seems to only be increasing, with a total 993 civilians having been shot, 139 of whom were Black, as of November 30, 2022.




www.statista.com


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Oquanoxa said:


> Easy for you to say.. im guessing you aren't the same ethnicity as the man killed.. _isolated incidents_ of corrupt and racist cops, as well as police overstepping boundaries, * as well as police not doing their jobs in situations like Uvalde, has trust in police at an all time low. Cops put people in jail all the time unlawfully,. Sometimes people are incarcerated for 20+ years for things they don't do.
> 
> But they take white mass shooters to burger king after they commit their offense..


You couldn't be more small minded. The guy shot at police. Then while running reached for his waist band then turned, raised and pointed his hand towards the cops. It's dark they have already been shot at they have no idea if he still has the gun or not. Criminal takes the room temperature challenge. And cut the they shot him because he's black ****. He had a ski mask on. They wouldn't have known if he was white black blue purple orange etc.... You get it. Well hopefully you do, although I'm doubtful 



night vision said:


> Not going to try and defend the bad choices this guy made that lead up to this shooting. But I can't defend eight police officers firing ninety shots at a guy who had no weapon at the time. If you've seen the body cam ninety shots were fired over a seven to eight second span, half of which he was down but they continued to fire. Definitley excessive in my opinion.


Not excessive here is why.

Your life is in immediate danger. A criminal already shot at you, chase ensues. Criminal reaches for waist band then turns and starts to point in the exact motion you would do with a handgun. Mind you it's dark, and remember you have already been shot at by this criminal. Being the amount of adrenalin running through your body and your life being directly threatened you are not going to just two tap the criminal. You pull that trigger until the gun no longer fires AND the threat is stopped. 

Now these hand guns the cops are carrying are full frames. So lets say they are each carrying 12 to 14 rounds each. You can see how easily the officers involved can fire what seems like a very high amount of ammunition when in reality they were each doing EXACTLY what they were TRAINED to do. 
Eight officers 90 shots shows me that they did not all empty their mags. 


If you take ccw or self defense classes you are specifically told to fire until that gun no longer fires.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

tudkey said:


> Nope. One shot at police equals as many to stop the threat and also persuade others to reconsider.


I respectfully but wholeheartedly disagree


----------



## bassfishn (Jun 18, 2014)

somewhere I saw a ring on his front seat next to gun also reported his girlfriend just past. sounds like suicide by police


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

You know our view of freedom is screwed up when multiple people are willing to support a trigger happy government goon squad to the death.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

I honestly believe this was suicide by cop. The poor guy had no priors, as I understand it, and just lost his fiance to a hit and run accident. I think he was so out of his mind with grief that he didn't want to live any more and couldn't do the job himself. It's sad but it happened. I don't hold anything against the cops. I don't do their job and can't say how I would react in said situation. Keep in mind that one of the cops is also of color. As far as rioting or violent protesting is concerned, this is Akron not Seattle. It won't get out of hand.


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

DHower08 said:


> If you take ccw or self defense classes you are specifically told to fire until that gun no longer fires.


That's strange, I know many instructors and have assisted a couple times, no one (zero) has ever portrayed that. Specifically.

If such an instructor who states ''shoot until gun is empty'' really exists he should have his training certificates revoked. Or her.

Police training is shoot until threat is stopped, or threat is neutralized. Each officer knew others were firing but I seriously doubt they were counting rounds, running, looking left to right for other potential threats, etc. all in a short period of time.

Good grief it's not the 1980s Airplane! movie, where everyone was lining up to shake the lady in distress get ahold of yourself I'll take over, or something folks. Neither was there high-5s afterwards.


----------



## Howland 937 (10 mo ago)

DHower08 said:


> Your life is in immediate danger. A criminal already shot at you, chase ensues.


 it's important to note that a private citizen giving chase is a no-go and will eliminate any chance they had of proving self defense. 


DHower08 said:


> If you take ccw or self defense classes you are specifically told to fire until that gun no longer fires


 I've never heard this. I've been taught and in turn taught others to fire until the threat ENDS. Firing until the gun is empty is a great way to give any accomplices a chance to finish whatever their buddy started.

There's a completely different standard for use of force between LE and regular folk, and they're judged accordingly. Both are responsible for every round fired from their weapon, so they better be certain every round they fired was necessary to stop the threat.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Buzzy said:


> You know our view of freedom is screwed up when multiple people are willing to support a trigger happy government goon squad to the death.


I'm more worried about people gleefully destroying the constitution because of 13% of the population than cops myself.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Howland 937 said:


> it's important to note that a private citizen giving chase is a no-go and will eliminate any chance they had of proving self defense.
> I've never heard this. I've been taught and in turn taught others to fire until the threat ENDS. Firing until the gun is empty is a great way to give any accomplices a chance to finish whatever their buddy started.
> 
> There's a completely different standard for use of force between LE and regular folk, and they're judged accordingly. Both are responsible for every round fired from their weapon, so they better be certain every round they fired was necessary to stop the threat.


I never said anything about private citizen chasing. I was breaking down EXACTLY what happened in this situation. And yes fire until all threats are eliminated. No one is going to take chances on one or two rounds eliminating the threat. 

I have been in multiple ccw classes and every Instructor has said the same thing. Shoot until threat is eliminated. Until the gun goes click because it's empty. Period.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Patricio said:


> And for the record, more white people are killed by cops every year than black people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also in that stat;
"Additionally, the rate of fatal police shootings among Black Americans was much higher than that for any other ethnicity, standing at 40 fatal shootings per million of the population as of June 2022."


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It’s a very simple concept. Shoot at police and you will be killed or wounded in return. Some people struggle to grasp that concept.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Dovans said:


> Also in that stat;
> "Additionally, the rate of fatal police shootings among Black Americans was much higher than that for any other ethnicity, standing at 40 fatal shootings per million of the population as of June 2022."


Of course. White people tend to comply more, and do less violent crime. There's a reason why 13%/60% is a thing. The notion that cops purposely shoot blacks at a statistical higher rate is absurd. Cause and effect, kids.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Patricio said:


> Of course. White people tend to comply more, and do less violent crime. There's a reason why 13%/60% is a thing. The notion that cops purposely shoot blacks at a statistical higher rate is absurd. Cause and effect, kids.


Yep, all you have to do is look at the prison population...I worked in it for years, I know.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Buzzy said:


> You know our view of freedom is screwed up when multiple people are willing to support a trigger happy government goon squad to the death.


All these people who are dying by the trigger happy goon squad are actually trigger happy goons themselves...how someone can defend this most recent turd that was killed is beyond me...no open casket for him, he's swiss cheese...wanna be thug...good riddance.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

This thread is toast.


----------



## Howland 937 (10 mo ago)

DHower08 said:


> I never said anything about private citizen chasing. I was breaking down EXACTLY what happened in this situation. And yes fire until all threats are eliminated. No one is going to take chances on one or two rounds eliminating the threat.
> 
> I have been in multiple ccw classes and every Instructor has said the same thing. Shoot until threat is eliminated. Until the gun goes click because it's empty. Period.


Ok. The first couple lines and the last couple lines in your post threw me off because I was under the impression they were connected in the middle. 

As to shooting until empty, I still think it's a terrible idea and explained why. Too many people assume that in a confrontation, the only threat will be the one in front of them. YMMV.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

If anyone is interested, there is good discussion on this today on the talk of Akron, WNIR. 100.1. for you guys outside the listening area, you can listen online. Your calls and input are also welcome.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Muddy said:


> It’s a very simple concept. Shoot at police and you will be killed or wounded in return. Some people struggle to grasp that concept.


It's hard to believe that this needs explained to some people.

Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

It unbelievable to me that as many times as I've been pulled over I have yet to be shot by a cop. Could it be because I don't make any sudden movements talk with respect and do as they ask?


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't defend cops, nor do I condemn them for doing the same as anyone would. What's unbelievable to me is the fact that "protesters" go out and create a need for the thing thier protesting against. Talk about the snake eating its tail.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

i just hope the people who own these small shops can rebound. my wife and i go into akron several times a year and its so nice to stroll down main st. and stop and buy or eat at these small business. i feel bad because they had nothing to do with what happened


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Love Akron! My son went to the University of Akron and is about that age. I cannot condone running from police or shooting at police, BUT, at what point do you stop shooting a body. 60+ and 90+ fired? THERE SHOULD BE SEVERAL POLICE OFFICERS FIRED!


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

BuckeyeTom said:


> Love Akron! My son went to the University of Akron and is about that age. I cannot condone running from police or shooting at police, BUT, at what point do you stop shooting a body. 60+ and 90+ fired? THERE SHOULD BE SEVERAL POLICE OFFICERS FIRED!


The shooting was pretty quick, from almost a dozen people. All trying to make sure that others lived. Since when is there an appropriate number of rounds to make sure dead is dead. It's not like an officer went by two minutes later and put a slug to his head.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

BuckeyeTom said:


> Love Akron! My son went to the University of Akron and is about that age. I cannot condone running from police or shooting at police, BUT, at what point do you stop shooting a body. 60+ and 90+ fired? THERE SHOULD BE SEVERAL POLICE OFFICERS FIRED!


You shoot until the threat is eliminated period. They are all thinking of themselves and partners. Would you not do the same for someone that you rely on also protecting your life? What if someone shot at one of your kids. Your grandkids your wife? Just shoot once?


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Buzzy said:


> You know our view of freedom is screwed up when multiple people are willing to support a trigger happy government goon squad to the death.


I suppose you support bail reform and letting thugs out to repeat offenses against the public. 1 shot or 90, the threat was eliminated and rightfully so.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> You shoot until the threat is eliminated period. They are all thinking of themselves and partners. Would you not do the same for someone that you rely on also protecting your life? What if someone shot at one of your kids. Your grandkids your wife? Just shoot once?


Truth of this matter is......Adrenaline driven overkill! If someone shot at me or mine.....one shot will suffice! Served in Desert Shield/Storm not sure many Republican guard had 60 holes in em!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

BuckeyeTom said:


> Truth of this matter is......Adrenaline driven overkill! If someone shot at me or mine.....one shot will suffice! Served in Desert Shield/Storm not sure many Republican guard had 60 holes in em!


Truth of the matter really is…….none of us know what we would have done and none of us were there.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

bobk said:


> Truth of the matter really is…….none of us know what we would have done and none of us were there.


I do know this; IF I were to run from the police in a vehicle twice in a 24 hour period and IF I were to shoot at them in the process I'd fully expect to be shot 100 times. This is the reason I DONT DO IT!!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

bobk said:


> Truth of the matter really is…….none of us know what we would have done and none of us were there.


All of the body cameras show us what it was.....they ran that kid down and executed him! I was being nice saying they should be fired! They will be lucky if they dont serve time!


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

BuckeyeTom said:


> All of the body cameras show us what it was.....they ran that kid down and executed him! I was being nice saying they should be fired! They will be lucky if they dont serve time!


How hard is it to understand that he shot at police first? He alone escalated the situation from a simple traffic stop to what it ended up being. This is so simple a two year old should be able to understand it.

Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

BuckeyeTom said:


> All of the body cameras show us what it was.....they ran that kid down and executed him! I was being nice saying they should be fired! They will be lucky if they dont serve time!


Executed ? No, he shot at police. Attempted murder on a police or multiple police officers. Just think of all the money they saved the tax payers


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

bad luck said:


> Wondering if anybody ventured downtown today to see who got it ? Read that some were trashed, but there were no names. Have to assume Luigi’s and Diamond Grill were well protected


Better to be tried by 12 than carried by 6.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

BuckeyeTom said:


> All of the body cameras show us what it was.....they ran that kid down and executed him! I was being nice saying they should be fired! They will be lucky if they dont serve time!


Whatever, he tried to "execute" them first, he lost.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Alot of good points brought up here from both sides. And personally I think you have to have law and order to have a just society. But having order is only a step. Somewhat like teaching your kids yes/no and then doing nothing else. Complex situation with so many layers, it really can't be discussed in this format. 

Kip


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

BuckeyeTom said:


> Truth of this matter is......Adrenaline driven overkill! If someone shot at me or mine.....one shot will suffice! Served in Desert Shield/Storm not sure many Republican guard had 60 holes in em!


I don't think any of us could say exactly what we would have done in that situation. Hopefully end result would be been the same. Guy attempting murder turning cold


----------



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

I was under the impression he was shot 60 times, because of course, nobody takes the time to listen to what was said, we all just go by what we hear. He actually had 60 wounds which could’ve been enter and exit wounds. So I’d think that they really don’t know how many bullets hit him. Although I do think it was excessive, I do agree with the end result. Sadly police right now are in a no win situation. And as for the African American community another huge disservice is being done to them by the media portraying them as victims to police brutality. The media has made it to where every time the police stop a black person there is absolutely no trust, and basically don’t comply because the police are purposely targeting them. Thus you will always have a situation, and depending on how well it can be deescaleted the potential for unwanted results. This can certainly happen with anyone of any color, but the media just continues to push the narrative that the police have a problem with only blacks and sadly people go along with whatever they see, and not thinking about it.


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

snapper said:


> I was under the impression he was shot 60 times, because of course, nobody takes the time to listen to what was said, we all just go by what we hear. He actually had 60 wounds which could’ve been enter and exit wounds. So I’d think that they really don’t know how many bullets hit him. Although I do think it was excessive, I do agree with the end result. Sadly police right now are in a no win situation. And as for the African American community another huge disservice is being done to them by the media portraying them as victims to police brutality. The media has made it to where every time the police stop a black person there is absolutely no trust, and basically don’t comply because the police are purposely targeting them. Thus you will always have a situation, and depending on how well it can be deescaleted the potential for unwanted results. This can certainly happen with anyone of any color, but the media just continues to push the narrative that the police have a problem with only blacks and sadly people go along with whatever they see, and not thinking about it.


I don't believe the aftermath of this tragedy would have been any different if the young man had one wound, or a hundred wounds. It's unfortunate that whenever these shootings or mass killings occur the first reaction is to discover which side the victims or shooters belong to. The facts substantiating the tragedy are enhanced or conveniently disappear depending on what narrative the media is pushing.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

winguy7 said:


> The shooting was pretty quick, from almost a dozen people. All trying to make sure that others lived. Since when is there an appropriate number of rounds to make sure dead is dead. It's not like an officer went by two minutes later and put a slug to his head.


The problem I have with that many shots ( we still don't know how many exactly ) is that those bullets have to go somewhere. Missed shots and even ones that may have gone thru him. All of those bullets have to end up somewhere. I am just glad that no one seems to have gotten hit by a stray bullet that may have ricocheted off something hard. 

As to this guy being an innocent victim. I know that when I have gotten pulled over by the police that I race away and shot my gun at them out of the window. And then when I stop and get out I am always wearing a mask so not to be identified. Cause I haven't done anything wrong. lol


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Here's a thought.................. pull over, get arrested, spend a few days in jail (maybe) get some help and 
carry on the best you can. ASK for help. It's out there, I know.


----------



## AmericanEagle (Aug 17, 2012)

I am waiting for a thorough investigation before I make up my mind about this case. Walker’s attorney has said they have not seen any evidence that he fired a weapon. Gun shot residue and other forensics should make that easy to determine. I also would like to know if they can trace the gun to Walker. The police are not always honest or ethical and have planted guns at crime scenes.

The Supreme Court in Tennessee vs Garner said “The use of deadly force to prevent the escape of all felony suspects, whatever the circumstances, is constitutionally unreasonable,” . If Walker did not fire the gun IMHO the police were unjustified in using deadly force.

The Supreme Court said in Graham vs Connor “reasonableness of a particular use of force must be judged from the perspective of a reasonable officer on the scene, and its calculus must embody an allowance for the fact that police officers are often forced to make split-second decisions about the amount of force necessary in a particular situation.” If forensics prove the gun was fired IMHO the police acted reasonably.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Simple compliance, what's so hard to understand. I'm tired of hearing these stories.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

6P-6A curfews for the last few days ... so much for peaceful protests ...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I see police chase vids all the time.. Certainly there has to be a vid from the police officer who said he was shooting from his car. None of the windows in the car, (according to walkers attorney) had bullet holes in them. It be pretty hard to shoot out the driver window at police behind you.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

This is long but it does have some still shots that are more clear.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

It is perfectly clear to me that there is a segment of the population that will dogmatically find fault with the police in any situation, and a segment that will dogmatically back the police in any situation. BOTH scare the hell out of me (equally).

Run from the police, fire a weapon while being chased, make a threating move, and the use of deadly force is perfectly reasonable. I suspect that all except the former segment would agree.

8 officers firing 90+ rounds at an unarmed suspect is excessive and should not be standard procedure. I suspect that all except the latter segment would agree.

I don’t want to live is a society where violent criminals can operate with impunity, and I don’t want to live in a society where the police act like they are back in Fallujah. As a society, we have little control over the behavior of violent criminals, but we can demand vetting, training, and a better standard of appropriate force used by Law Enforcement.


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Life has consequences. Choices matter. If you want to live like a thug, you may die like a thug. Guess I’m grateful my parents raised me decent. How about we support our blue instead of trying to support criminals who have no respect of our laws we are supposed to live by. This crap makes me sick.


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Rooster said:


> It is perfectly clear to me that there is a segment of the population that will dogmatically find fault with the police in any situation, and a segment that will dogmatically back the police in any situation. BOTH scare the hell out of me (equally).
> 
> Run from the police, fire a weapon while being chased, make a threating move, and the use of deadly force is perfectly reasonable. I suspect that all except the former segment would agree.
> 
> ...


We shape society. We influence actions. We are responsible for violent criminals. Then our police get push back once they must act. Stop blaming our BLUE! Stop getting brainwashed by our media.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

tudkey said:


> Life has consequences. Choices matter. If you want to live like a thug, you may die like a thug. Guess I’m grateful my parents raised me decent. How about we support our blue instead of trying to support criminals who have no respect of our laws we are supposed to live by. This crap makes me sick.


Just to be clear from what I have read Walker had no Criminal Record, only a traffic ticket.


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

So pull over and act like a responsible adult and don’t run away. Putting other lives at risk. Possibly shooting a gun a police.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

night vision said:


> Just to be clear from what I have read Walker had no Criminal Record, only a traffic ticket.


and if he would have just pulled over like an ordinary citizen he would have walked away with his second traffic ticket


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm not trying to defend his actions that led to this shooting. But I don't think it's fair to just declare him a thug or living the thug life, maybe he was, maybe he wasn't I don't know.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

night vision said:


> Just to be clear from what I have read Walker had no Criminal Record, only a traffic ticket.


and also to be clear, this was the second time in 2 nights he fled from police in a car chase, which is in and of itself a felony ... and there was a gun in the car ...




tudkey said:


> So pull over and act like a responsible adult and don’t run away. Putting other lives at risk. Possibly shooting a gun a police.





cement569 said:


> and if he would have just pulled over like an ordinary citizen he would have walked away with his second traffic ticket


there you go again, injecting common sense into the discussion, you gotta listen to CNN to get the REAL story ... you're gonna get the masses all riled up, no place for that kind of stuff in society


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've lost track of which POS that is being discussed here.  The one that got what he deserved shooting and fleeing in a ski mask, or the one with major issues dressing as a woman and picking off innocent folks. Of course Illinois has had no death penalty since 2011.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

night vision said:


> Just to be clear from what I have read Walker had no Criminal Record, only a traffic ticket.


Well he sure picked a hell of a stunt to start his criminal record!!!

Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

missionfishin said:


> Well he sure picked a hell of a stunt to start his criminal record!!!
> 
> Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


And he paid for it with sixty holes in him.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Appreciate the mods leaving it up......and appreciate all of your opinions!

So many times nowadays you get put on a side!! As Americans your opinion should matter!

My post about overkill was my opinion! No matter how many of the holes were entry or exit. You do have to agree that cuffing the kid after all that was a mute point!

Good fishing to all!


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Akron mother struck in head, dies after bullet comes through front window of Akron home on Summit Lake Blvd.


A woman was killed when a bullet came through the front window of a home in Akron and struck her in the head while she was sitting on the couch on July Fourth.




www.news5cleveland.com


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

I live within a mile of both these shootings one bullet traveled across the lake and killed this girl in a separate incident. Thank god none of the 90 bullets the cops fired off hit my family. Bottom line in my opinion is the dude should of just pulled over spent the night in the county video court in the morning and out with a small fine or probation ..maybe cops shouldn’t of fired so many times but damn just pull over man up and take the charge


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Glad to be a law abiding citizen in a reasonably small town. Hopefully I never have any stuff like this ever affect my life. I feel bad for people living in these cities with no means to get away from it. There's so much good, so many kind people they will never get to meet or experience!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Dovans said:


> I see police chase vids all the time.. Certainly there has to be a vid from the police officer who said he was shooting from his car. None of the windows in the car, (according to walkers attorney) had bullet holes in them. It be pretty hard to shoot out the driver window at police behind you.


I could really care less to spend any amount of time looking this up on the internet but is it a fact that his driver window was up? And if not what are you talking about. I could easily fire at a vehicle behind me out the drivers window while driving. Literally happens on a daily basis in today’s society. But if his windows were up the entire time you are correct there would have to be holes somewhere.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Workingman said:


> Glad to be a law abiding citizen in a reasonably small town. Hopefully I never have any stuff like this ever affect my life. I feel bad for people living in these cities with no means to get away from it. There's so much good, so many kind people they will never get to meet or experience!


I feel the same except there is always a way to get away from it if that’s what you truly want. These people choose to stay and live this lifestyle.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

kind of leaning towards suicide by cop.. Why would you leave your wedding ring behind. I dont know as a father I would want to see the last minutes of my sons life either.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I feel the same except there is always a way to get away from it if that’s what you truly want. These people choose to stay and live this lifestyle.


Man, I don't know, maybe you're married, got a kid or 2, living paycheck to paycheck. How do you save for down-payment on a house, or first and last month's rent, plus a moving van? I'm with you, if the desire is deep, there's a way... but it's not always simple. God drops us down in different places... I guess for a reason?!


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

Believe me when I tell you… You have no idea how you will react when involved in a shooting. I’ve been in multiple and been shot twice. I went home to my family. When the lead is flying your training takes over. That’s what saved my life. Now days budget cuts have decimated police training budgets. These guys are fighting for survival without adequate tools and training. This coming from a retired SWAT sniper and patrol k-9 handler


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I, remember the , no fire zones. you get shot at, buy can not shoot back. Sounds like that is what people want the police to do. BS


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

I can't remember the last time I had an interaction with the law. Well, it happened last night. We dropped my son's truck off at the local repair shop which is back a long alley. On our way out a car pulled right in front of me and kicked on the lights. I put both hands on the door so he could see them. He pulled along side and asked why we were there. Told him we just dropped off the blue Chevy back there. He explained there has been a lot of theft back there which I acknowledged by explaining that we parked the truck directly under the cameras. Next he asked for my social security number because my plates wouldn't run. As soon as he was satisfied that he had my identity, he apologized for the inconveince. I told him not to apologize for doing his job and thanked him for his service.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I feel the same except there is always a way to get away from it if that’s what you truly want. These people choose to stay and live this lifestyle.





Workingman said:


> Man, I don't know, maybe you're married, got a kid or 2, living paycheck to paycheck. How do you save for down-payment on a house, or first and last month's rent, plus a moving van? I'm with you, if the desire is deep, there's a way... but it's not always simple. God drops us down in different places... I guess for a reason?!


most of my family and friends are able to live decent lives ... a few are very comfortable ... every one of them grew up in what today might be considered lower middle class ... we didn't want for things we needed but seldom had much extra and we learned to appreciate the fact that our parents worked hard, often 2 jobs, and scrimped and saved so we could have what we eventually found out was a decent life ... we were taught that hard work isn't a disease ... all these folks brought their kids up that way, and most are also reasonably successful young adults ... now a days everyone thinks they just segue from a nice life w/mom and dad to the same standard on their own ... they spend money like they got it, bling, tattoos, more bling, vacations, expensive nights out, have a champagne life on a beer income ... it's always been tough to be an adult and make responsible choices, some folks just don't like it ...a couple of my associates kind of blindly fell into some good situations, you can never discount luck, but you can't count on it, the old adage of the luckiest people are usually the ones who work the hardest has always been relevant ...


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

night vision said:


> Just to be clear from what I have read Walker had no Criminal Record, only a traffic ticket.


Until he shot at officers, let a pursuit, and bailed out with a black full face mask on. Come on man. Use your head.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

As I've stated I'm not defending the stupid choices he made that lead to the shooting. My post you quoted was in respounce to the post referring to him living the thug life or being a thug. Most people living the thug life have a criminal record. Use your head and read!


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Twice the same stunt and 2nd time he upped the anti.
Wedding ring, Pistol and mag placed on seat. Then run after heated chase ?
Can only add up to up suicide by cop !
Sounds like he was on a one way mission !
Twice


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Fish4Dale said:


> Twice the same stunt and 2nd time he upped the anti.
> Wedding ring, Pistol and mag placed on seat. Then run after heated chase ?
> Can only add up to up suicide by cop !
> Sounds like he was on a one way mission !
> Twice


Dovans brought up the same thing. That's what I thought also. Suicide by cops. He just lost his wife/fiancee somehow & was having issues. I want to know if the gun was fired. If he kept the gun on him it would be justified by the cops. If he went to his waistband like he had a gun, now he was gunned down by a bunch of cops. media keeps sayin unarmed. Would the same thing have happened the night before if the chase wasn't called off? Now there will be lawsuits & the family will get millions because the cops did their job.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Police Shooting Footage in Beckley, West Virginia - Bing video


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

montagc said:


> Edit: never mind. Not worth my time. Racists gonna racist.


But here you are? Lol


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Time will tell right give the investigators time to do their job 👍


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Bluefinn said:


> Dovans brought up the same thing. That's what I thought also. Suicide by cops. He just lost his wife/fiancee somehow & was having issues. I want to know if the gun was fired. If he kept the gun on him it would be justified by the cops. If he went to his waistband like he had a gun, now he was gunned down by a bunch of cops. media keeps sayin unarmed. Would the same thing have happened the night before if the chase wasn't called off? Now there will be lawsuits & the family will get millions because the cops did their job.


You never know what factors into people doing these crazy things. But is a possibility in some of these cases.
Then add to the fact. The media basically jumps in 99% of the time and automatically gives glory status to anyone defying police in these situations. 
Guess thats what sells news !
Sad times for all !


----------



## Buckeyesnookhunter60 (Apr 21, 2020)

whitey7 said:


> Officers are trained to fire and keep firing until the threat is no longer a threat. Whether that is 2 or 30 shots, if the threat is still standing, he’s a threat. I heard the medical examiner noted 60 wounds. That doesn’t mean the suspect was shot 60 times. There would be entrance and exit wounds.


That means that 30 didn't hit its mark. I have no sympathy for the Stupid.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Buckeyesnookhunter60 said:


> That means that 30 didn't hit its mark. I have no sympathy for the Stupid.


No, you are incorrect! Chances are if he has 60 holes in him, close to 30 bullets hit him. At that range most bullets will travel through a body. Some won’t so I’m guessing more than 30 shots hit him.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Seems Yost is taking this bull by the horns, I hope the general public affected by this will wait for the findings, I believe a Grand Jury will have no choice but to indict


goodday said:


>


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

EnonEye said:


> Seems Yost is taking this bull by the horns, I hope the general public affected by this will wait for the findings, I believe a Grand Jury will have no choice but to indict


 People say this guy has Horns too !


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

EnonEye said:


> Seems Yost is taking this bull by the horns, I hope the general public affected by this will wait for the findings, I believe a Grand Jury will have no choice but to indict


Sounded like he might be campaigning a bit ?
Some say he has some horns on him too !


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Workingman said:


> Man, I don't know, maybe you're married, got a kid or 2, living paycheck to paycheck. How do you save for down-payment on a house, or first and last month's rent, plus a moving van? I'm with you, if the desire is deep, there's a way... but it's not always simple. God drops us down in different places... I guess for a reason?!


What in this life is simple?


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Catching walleye in Erie these days is pretty simple


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

tudkey said:


> We shape society. We influence actions. We are responsible for violent criminals. Then our police get push back once they must act. Stop blaming our BLUE! Stop getting brainwashed by our media.


Nah this ain’t it. You sound brainwashed to me.

But hey different strokes.


----------



## MSTracker (Oct 12, 2020)

It's very very simple, comply or accept the consequences. No debate. No sympathy for stupidity. Life is not that hard to figure out.


----------

